# not a Merckx TALL GUYS



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

but MAX Lugged Construction for about 1/2 the price
just a shade too big for me

http://cgi.ebay.com/63cm-Guerciotti...3631248QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98084QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> but MAX Lugged Construction for about 1/2 the price
> just a shade too big for me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/63cm-Guerciotti...3631248QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98084QQcmdZViewItem



These guys must have found a treasure trove - they have about 5 or 6 Guerciotti's listed right now.

Including one in my size!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*did you see*

the one with the Nag Tubing in 57?????????

is that too tall for you? maybe terry B


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

The only problem is you need the MAX fork to go with it. I don't think I would like that bike with a carbon fork.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> the one with the Nag Tubing in 57?????????
> 
> is that too tall for you? maybe terry B


Yep, I saw it. I think it would be too big for me ( unless I used an 80 mm stem) - I have been watching those two EL tubed frames though.

May be too light, but different, and pretty cheap.


----------

